# Modifier 52 vs 53 - I have a EEG monitoring



## bhong (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi to all,

I have a EEG monitoring for 24 hrs,and i did code it as 95950, but after 3 hours the pt removed it for some reason, and the doctor decided to stop the monitoring. The question is,do i append Modifier 53 or 52, or no modifier at all.
i really appreciate all the help, Thank you in advance.


----------



## kmhall (Oct 22, 2009)

I suppose this is open to interpretation but I would use modifier 53.  From what you have stated the service was discontinued (by patient or provider), not reduced.  Hope this helps.


----------



## christine burnes (Oct 22, 2009)

I would find out why the patient decided to remove it.  Modifier 52 is for reduced services and 53 is used when it is discontinued for the health of the patient by the physician.  If the patient just decided (he or she) that they didn't want to continued with the test then I would use modifier 52. Hope this helps.
Chris B


----------



## kmhall (Oct 22, 2009)

If you will read the description of modifier 53 it does not state exclusively that this is for use when the patient has a health issue.  It states, "Due to extenuating circumstances *or* those that threaten the well being of the patient,..."  Just my thoughts...


----------



## bhong (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for that wonderful opinion..
Hope to hear from you guys in my future Queries.
Again Thank You


----------

